# Paint bleeding under tape......why?



## mikey48 (Dec 6, 2007)

I remove the tape immediately after painting..


----------



## ratherbefishin' (Jun 16, 2007)

You're probably putting too much paint on with the first coat. If you put on a very light first coat and let it dry, it'll help seal the tape edge so the next coat doesn't bleed under. You can also seal the edge with clear poly first, let it dry, then paint, and you'll get a cleaner line. I prefer to freehand and use an edger in tight spots, myself, but it takes practice and a steady hand. As a general rule, multiple light coats work best, and you can always clean up the edge with a small art brush.


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

I did put a heavier coat on, maybe that is why.


----------



## Ed.n.Wendy (Feb 12, 2009)

*Tape is very messy*

After years of painting I've developed a pretty steady hand so I haven't used tape due to just that! What a mess to try and fix. If you feel you need a straight edge try using a level and drawing a line, then hold a wide mudding spatula (about 10") up to the line and paint. This works pretty well and easy cleanup. Not to mention how it saves time with no taping. Good Luck.

Ed & Wendy


----------



## yummy mummy (Sep 11, 2006)

Thanks Ed and Wendy.

I am now doing it free hand. After a while, I have become pretty good at it.

I have touched up the other area by hand, and looks pretty good.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

yummy mummy said:


> I taped an area of my trim, and I pressed it really well, so that it would not bleed underneath but, yes, it did.


Yup...I'd expect that


yummy mummy said:


> I am using the green coloured painters tape. I thought that this is the reason we use tape so that we can get a nice crisp line


You'd be wrong (contrary to what it looks like on the Home Improvement Shows on TV - those are for entertainment - not "how-to")

Painter's Tape is used to keep splatter off of surfaces, not to "cut lines"

One can not use tape then goob on the paint and figure the tape will give you a pro line...it just doesn't work that way

The only tape that doesn't bleed is Frog Tape (also green btw)
And it will lift any questionable paint underneath it also...so it's not to be used lightly or even on un-cured (less than a few weeks old) properly adhering paint

Tape is a tool, not a crutch

The best way to cut a line is with quality tools and products, and a steady hand


----------



## Bubbagump (Apr 10, 2008)

slickshift said:


> The only tape that doesn't bleed is Frog Tape (also green btw)



She used frong tape so it seems... I don't find it to be any better than regular old 3M blue myself.

The only "trick" I can suggest if hand cutting is not working for you (I can't do it myself without the lines looking like a drunken monkey did it) is to tape and then using the same color as what is under the tape, paint the edge where the tape meets the "to be painted" surface.This will seal the edge to prevent capilary action from sucking paint under the tape. However, usually I thin this sealer coat with water quite a bit as I want it to just seal the edge. I generally do this with a 1" brush and just barely cover the tape edge.... and I put it on thin.... really thin... Let this dry and put down your real coat and pull the tape as soon as you are done. You can sometimes get away with letting things dry and pulling tape with flat paints, but anything with a sheen will tear.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

Bubbagump said:


> She used frong tape so it seems... I don't find it to be any better than regular old 3M blue myself.


3M has a green tape for uneven surfaces
I prefer it to the blue (regardless of surface), but it is hard to find

It is not the same thing (by any stretch) as Frog Tape (also green)
It will bleed just the same if used in that manner


----------

